# The life of a NYPD bomb tech



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The life of a NYPD bomb tech *

Tag along with a member of the NYPD bomb squad as he talks about what goes into the job of diffusing explosives and dons the gear necessary to stay safe. (May 24) 

Yahoo! News


----------

